# Help... INFP or INFJ?



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

I took an short online quiz before I joined this site and it said I was INFP.... but lowest in P. 

I read over the INFJ and that fits me more... plus I've been asked in a post if I was INFJ and he jogged my memory that I have been typed INFJ in past tests.

So... what is the best test you all know of online for free?

What are some ways to figure it out without tests. I read the info on INFP and INFJ in the stickies and I more identify with INFJ.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

You seem very INFP to me, but I don't know you in real life, thus I cannot answer completely.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well judging by some of your post, I say your an INFP. I never had that doubt in my mind. But like Ookami said, we don't know much about you in real life. I know one of the main features of an INFP is that they suffer from PTSD but of course that can relate to all types. Just saying I see a trend.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you're an INFP as well. You just give off that vibe to me. But in real life... you might be completely different. -shrugs-


----------



## dylan (Jul 2, 2009)

On a few of the online tests I have typed as INFJ, and I related to a lot in the descriptions, but it was this cognitive processes test that made me start to rethink the accuracy of those other tests. My results in this test indicated that I had very high Ne, which is typical of xNFP, but as I said in the other thread, I think you might have very high Ni, which is typical of INxJ. (Which would also explain Hooded Knight's experience as related in that thread.)

Whatever the results are, though, I think you will be the best judge of yourself, so if you feel you relate more to the descriptions of INFJ, you may very well be one.

But don't pigeonhole yourself... you are _you_! :laughing:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

INFJ or INFP? a closer look


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ That is a great site. I assisted me in deciding INFP. Eventually, I tested professionally and confirmed INFP.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Psilo said:


> INFJ or INFP? a closer look


Going through this site I definitely seem more J especially in the bad traits. But I am very split...almost 50/50 I think I am leaning J just because the things others say/complain about me are the J traits. 

I don't know now I'm really confused.

note... I re-wrote/deleted most of this note before posting... very J


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

My older half-brother is INFP. He keeps most of his feelings to himself (dominant Fi function), and rarely confides them in anyone, even family members. However, he readily shows his creativity to the world (Ne). By contrast, I make my feelings about things well-known (Fe). My inner world is not so much feelings, but more imagination and abstraction (Ni), and I have a hard time expressing much of it.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought you were INFJ from that psychic thread. The feelings of intense knowing that you described is better attributed to the Ni of INFJs. That's all I got.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Part of what I did was decide which of the Cognitive Processes fit me better, then investigate those Personality Types which contained the four you choose. You can find them half-way down *this page*.

Reading *this article* on Dr. Beebe's use of archetypes will also give clues.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

INFP I believe.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

EloquentBohemian said:


> Part of what I did was decide which of the Cognitive Processes fit me better, then investigate those Personality Types which contained the four you choose. You can find them half-way down *this page*.
> 
> Reading *this article* on Dr. Beebe's use of archetypes will also give clues.


Besides taking the official MBTI test (costs money) the cognitive test isnt bad. It will show you your dominant functions for sure. Just think through the questions and judge honestly as they are a bit oddly worded at times. I used to think I was a really low J but then one of my friends was explaining Se and I figured out I did that all the time. Ever since then I knew I was a low P.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

After reading all the articles I am still left split.

When I read those cognitive functions I think P
When I read about real world examples I am J

I think what is going on is:
1.) My PTSD is affecting my answers 
2.)I Identify more with P but my actual actions are J

Yet every test comes up P. I believe my self image is different from my actual internal functions. 

Every time there are real world examples I fit J
Every time there are descriptions of functions I identify with P


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> After reading all the articles I am still left split.
> 
> When I read those cognitive functions I think P
> When I read about real world examples I am J
> ...


ok so you are P just like me. Being borderline means you have a lot of both qualities. Don't worry about it. I liek my J side more than my P but being on the border is great cause unlike most strong P and J I love both types 

By the way, why do you have Posttraumatic stress disorder?


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Just take your time and try to build up an inventory of experiences to draw from, then once you start becoming more self-aware/self-critical and begin to unravel the layers of bullshit you have to construct to get by in the world it should become clearer.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

My two best friends are an INFJ and an INFP...and I have to agree that you give me the INFP vibe. Personally, with these types at least, I think the best test is how you handle stress (especially in a conflict with another person). The INFP goes into a whirlwind of activity, doing anything and everything to keep her mind off of her feelings. Girl even washed a wall a work when she and I had a fight. >.> Cleaning is her thing. 
The INFJ sits and thinks about the issue, making it bigger and bigger in her own mind until it's all she can think about and it stresses her out to the point where she starts to have physical symptoms. 

Both types hate conflict and are especially hurt by it...but I think INFJs have more trouble coping.

Another big difference is how you relate to people. Both are very live and let live...but the INFJ is something of a manipulator...if she thinks it's in your best interest. She's not above using guilt as a weapon...while the INFP would turn that guilt inward and destroy herself with it. 

Plus, your icon...your way of speaking...your signature...they all remind me of the INFP ALOT.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> ok so you are P just like me. Being borderline means you have a lot of both qualities. Don't worry about it. I liek my J side more than my P but being on the border is great cause unlike most strong P and J I love both types
> 
> By the way, why do you have Posttraumatic stress disorder?


I am definitely borderline/balanced.

Army... and I hate myself every time I mention it.. it sort oozes out like puss from a wound and I hate myself after I have said/typed it.



Sidewalk Balloonatic said:


> Just take your time and try to build up an inventory of experiences to draw from, then once you start becoming more self-aware/self-critical and begin to unravel the layers of bullshit you have to construct to get by in the world it should become clearer.


I appreciate the strait talk, and when someone criticizes I tend to analyze rather than have an emotional response. I feel better being criticized than complimented... because I agree with the criticism/strait talk and instantly deny the compliment... can't stand people trying to say something in nice words I want them to be strait/direct. The more I build that inventory of experiences the more J like I look.



Alysaria said:


> My two best friends are an INFJ and an INFP...and I have to agree that you give me the INFP vibe. Personally, with these types at least, I think the best test is how you handle stress (especially in a conflict with another person). The INFP goes into a whirlwind of activity, doing anything and everything to keep her mind off of her feelings. Girl even washed a wall a work when she and I had a fight. >.> Cleaning is her thing.
> The INFJ sits and thinks about the issue, making it bigger and bigger in her own mind until it's all she can think about and it stresses her out to the point where she starts to have physical symptoms.
> 
> Both types hate conflict and are especially hurt by it...but I think INFJs have more trouble coping.
> ...


I agree I put off an INFP Vibe... that is what I project at the world. But my knee jerk reactions are J. I say "get your shoes off the bed" instead of "shoes belong on the floor". I hate to plan ahead... P. But when I am going somewhere I have to look at the map and memorize it before I leave and after every turn I need my navigator to tell me instantly what is the next turn even if it is 1 hour away... J.

I sit and think about the issue making it bigger and bigger like a J... but I don't manipulate I turn the guilt in and destroy myself like the P... so I do both P and J from your examples.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

The cognitive functions meaure how you think, not what you do. If you match up with the INFP line of thinking, than that's your answer.

Just give it time and think on it.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Psilo said:


> The cognitive functions meaure how you think, not what you do. If you match up with the INFP line of thinking, than that's your answer.
> 
> Just give it time and think on it.


I'm beginning to realize that what I THINK I do, and what I ACTUALLY do are quite different. The real life examples point this out. 

When I think about what I would do in a situation I think P, so answer the quiz with P answers, but when I analyze what I actually did it is J. So I answer the quizzes with how I THINK I am/Want to be. But I am being dishonest with myself because when I analyze my actions they are J. I just don't like my Jness so I am in denial.

So I THINK I think like a P but I ACTUALLY think like a J but I just don't like thinking I think like a J... yeah even I'm confused.

What I want to be, and the way I like to think of myself, and what I project to the world are P.

But my actual actions are J, and I don't want to be a J so I hate myself for my J actions.

lol... wow I'm confusing.:blushed:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

then the question is, if its taught to you by the world you live in to be more organized, does that make you a J? And I guess the simple answer to that would be no. That you "adapt" (I know this is not the right word Jung wise) in situations dont change what you are. And most of this world requires both P and J.

So if your functions and the way you think are INFP you are INFP. That you sometimes have to "act" in other types dont change what you are.

See it from a practical viewpoint. Im a INTP but Im by profession in a job that requires me to be very precise and accurate and I need a high level of order and prioritizing skills (I work as a technical designer, I draw blueprints for engineers). That I at work exhibits certain traits dont mean Im like that as a person. You use other "functions" to get the job done. So is it in other aspects of our lives.

Like for instance doing admin work for a charity you like, that requires some "adaptation", but was that what made you involved in the charity? There are big differences between what we do and who we are.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

slowriot said:


> then the question is, if its taught to you by the world you live in to be more organized, does that make you a J? And I guess the simple answer to that would be no. That you "adapt" (I know this is not the right word Jung wise) in situations dont change what you are. And most of this world requires both P and J.
> 
> So if your functions and the way you think are INFP you are INFP. That you sometimes have to "act" in other types dont change what you are.
> 
> ...



+1

I've had jobs where I'm able to somehow adapt or force myself to appear as an E&J to get it done. I don't particularly enjoy it and it drains the life from my very soul (oh, I'm being overdramatic... lol) but I think slowriot is right. 

The fact that I can portray those traits does not mean they are part of my personality. It's probably the same for you. I am an INFP and just because I can pretend to be something else for the sake of getting something done (or earning moneys...) doesn't mean I can actually function like that for an extended time.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

When I took the long 2-3 hour one 10+ years ago (before PTSD) I was INFJ.

All the online ones I'm taking come out INFP... but not strong P.

The Site Psilo gave has lots of examples and what I do is J. But what I think of myself is P but I dont' do what I think...



> The directing style of communication is easiest to spot. The extreme form is the style used by traffic cops, stressed parents, and military commanders. It includes communications that would be classified as a "direct order." Examples include:​ "Sit down."
> "Put it over there."
> "Clean your room."​ The message is delivered in an authoritative tone of voice. The reason Keirsey calls this "role-directing" is because the person speaking the words assigns what roles are to be played in the interaction. In the examples above, the speaker adopts the "in charge" role, while the recipient is automatically subordinated. The listener is expected to cooperate and play the role the speaker has determined.
> 
> ...


I am very direct order which is J. I feel like I'm role-directing(P) but I'm always told I am very direct order(J), and when I analyze they are correct.



> The directing types are inclined to "tell, ask, urge." They are "moving forward" and they sound "definite." The informing types, on the other hand, tend to "inform, inquire, explain, describe." They are "flowing, open, eliciting." INFPs sound patient while INFJs sound impatient. INFPs tend to perpetuate conversations; INFJs often kill them. INFJs focus on time and task, while INFPs focus on the emergent process. INFPs can sometimes be longwinded; INFJs can sometimes be short-winded (both to their own detriments!).
> 
> ​ INFJs fool themselves into believing they only use the informing style of communication because they dilute their requests with "please," and "would you mind," and "could we maybe..." They think this dimension is really about how polite people should be. (It's not!) By "softening" their orders this way, INFJs delude themselves into believing they utilize only the informing communication style, because their self-image often prevents them from identifying with a communication style that might be perceived as "bossy" or "harsh." (I know one INFJ who concedes that she is "refreshingly direct.") INFJs bristle at being called "directing," especially when they "only want to help" or "offer some advice." Their directing tends to include other-centered remarks, such as, "You should quit smoking," or, "Why don't you take a vacation?" The question they must ask themselves is whether or not they make clear what results they want. If it's clear -- that's directing, no matter who's the focus or how many hesitant "would-you-mind's" and "do-you-suppose's" are slathered onto their remark. And take a good look at what communication looks like when a task is "at risk"!
> 
> ...


Again I think I am P, but I am J... I always say stuff like "Dont' put your shoes on the bed please" so I think i'm being P when it is really J.... a very clear example of how I "[INFJs] fool themselves into believing they only use the informing style of communication because they dilute their requests with "please,""




> Here's a way to sort between INFJ and INFP: Ask yourself how you feel about self-disclosure.
> 
> ​ If you're comfortable divulging personal information about yourself (particularly to strangers), you're more likely INFJ. You may not even classify much information about yourself as being "personal" -- depending on the situation, _everything_ is fair game. If, instead, you're inclined to be private and generally tight-lipped about yourself and your personal life, you're more likely INFP.
> 
> ...


Again I babble on about myself at the drop of a hat and sometimes drop the hat. I try to be P by asking others about themselves, but it is mostly just a nod so I can ramble on about what I think. So again, I'm caught pretending to be P when I am J. Just look at the post on Psychic and you will catch me doing this.

I could go on and on but I'm just becoming more confused. I keep testing INFP and when I look at those charts that list the functions I think I'm a P. But when I read all the real world examples I am without a doubt a J....... but then I have PTSD and I use disassociation not catatonia as my escape mechanism which would make me a P.

Makes me think there is something wrong with the test, or I am lieing to myself to bad to actually find out which one I am. And I'm getting distressed about it. Thinking I might have misrepresented myself as an INFP makes me feel guilty. Boy I'm a mess:angry::crying:

Examples/real world actions say J.
Reading charts & my test answers say I'm P.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I could go on and on but I'm just becoming more confused. I keep testing INFP and when I look at those charts that list the functions I think I'm a P. But when I read all the real world examples I am without a doubt a J....... but then I have PTSD and I use disassociation not catatonia as my escape mechanism which would make me a P.
> 
> Makes me think there is something wrong with the test, or I am lieing to myself to bad to actually find out which one I am. And I'm getting distressed about it.* Thinking I might have misrepresented myself as an INFP makes me feel guilty.* Boy I'm a mess:angry::crying:
> 
> ...



We other INFPs will love you either way, so don't distress about that. 

I think you're letting yourself get too caught up on something that might be relatively split even for you. Perhaps you are 50% each way, regardless of the tests or examples. If that's the case, then you can choose which one fits you better. Or you can just tell everyone you're both. Or you can not tell anyone anything. Remember, the MBTI is just a tool, it doesn't define YOU for who you are. It simply points out how people are similar to one another and how they are different.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Exactly, don't worry too much about your type. If two describe you somewhat but neither completely than that's okay. The system is for vague understanding of people, not pigeonholing. 

Also, Fi can be indistinguishable from Fe if your values align with the Fe mindset. Coupled with a mature inferior Te and you could come out with an INFP mindset/ INFJ action.

Then again, trauma can heighten anyone's Fi. If you were already borderline, your PTSD could sway you to seem more INFP.

Take what you will from that.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Psilo said:


> Also, Fi can be indistinguishable from Fe if your values align with the Fe mindset. Coupled with a mature inferior Te and you could come out with an INFP mindset/ INFJ action.
> 
> Then again, trauma can heighten anyone's Fi. If you were already borderline, your PTSD could sway you to seem more INFP.


What you said... that's me exactly. INFP mindset/ INFJ action.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

People are complex individuals, so it can be hard to find our types. For well over a year after I was first introduced to MBTI, I wasn't sure if I fit INTJ or INFJ better. I since have realized I am definitely the latter, but it was not that evident to me at first. It can take a lot of reading and interaction with others to figure it out - but as others have stated, don't worry about it too much.

Another note of being complex individuals is that we don't always fit many of the "stereotypes" associated with our types. I have read several posts on this forum now, including one on this thread, that INFJs are manipulators. My INTP fiance and friends frequently tell me I am the least manipulative person they know, which is one of their prime reasons for liking me. My fiance had several bad experiences prior to meeting me with manipulative women, and he is very honest and blunt, so I know he is not BSing me with faint praise. However, people do get frustrated with my constant self-doubt, which I think is my most prominent fault.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe you've had an unhealthy idealization of what being a INFP is like causing you to emulate those tendancies.

That could be normal for NF's, I dont know since Im not one, but I can see that happening. Maybe you really are an INFJ that just idealize the INFP behavior too much (not the functions then).


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

slowriot said:


> Maybe you've had an unhealthy idealization of what being a INFP is like causing you to emulate those tendancies.
> 
> That could be normal for NF's, I dont know since Im not one, but I can see that happening. Maybe you really are an INFJ that just idealize the INFP behavior too much (not the functions then).


Definitely to second part. 

First part it is not about idealization of INFP... it is about how I THINK I should ask... I'm just discovering what the typologies are.


----------



## EloquentBohemian (Dec 28, 2008)

Psilo said:


> Exactly, don't worry too much about your type. If two describe you somewhat but neither completely than that's okay. The system is for vague understanding of people, not pigeonholing.
> 
> Also, Fi can be indistinguishable from Fe if your values align with the Fe mindset. Coupled with a mature inferior Te and you could come out with an INFP mindset/ INFJ action.
> 
> ...


Let me make a similar example from Astrology.
People read their Sun sign description and say: "Oh, that's really me!" or "That's not like me at all!".
Then they get their entire chart done and the astrologer explains the additional factors derived from the Moon and planets, the Ascendant/Descendant, the MC/IC and all their interconnections.
And then there are the transits over one's lifespan which affect different sets of natal planets at different times.
Eventually, people realise that they are not merely their Sun sign, but this complex individual symbolised by all the components in the entire chart.
And then, I will change an individual's chart from the Tropical zodiac to the Sidereal zodiac and in the majority of cases, the Sun sign moves back to the previous Sign, as well as some of their planets and their Asc/Dsc and MC/IC.

The first point is to get to the core of who you really are, in other words, what are those qualities which are you that you could not live without.
The second point is that, like what *imru2* said, these are merely tools. And, they are tools which we have made, so they are not perfect. Tools such as MBTI and Astrology are two-dimensional mirrors or translucent holograms of our psyche or consciousness and how we interact with the world. These tools _reflect_ us, but are _not_ us.
These tools are like the reflection of the Moon in a pool of water. The reflection is not the Moon, yet many people point to the reflection, believing it is the Moon.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> I appreciate the strait talk, and when someone criticizes I tend to analyze rather than have an emotional response. I feel better being criticized than complimented... because I agree with the criticism/strait talk and instantly deny the compliment... can't stand people trying to say something in nice words I want them to be strait/direct. The more I build that inventory of experiences the more J like I look.


It was not intended to be harsh. Sorry, I have been grumpy lately. What I was trying to say is that everyone has a persona that they use as a sort of buffer zone between themselves and the world. Slowriot has the right idea in that people often have to adopt other behavioural styles to get by. The problem is some people start believing that the styles they have adopted are actually real, and they believe that they are their persona.

Psilo also makes some good points.



> Also, Fi can be indistinguishable from Fe if your values align with the Fe mindset. Coupled with a mature inferior Te and you could come out with an INFP mindset/ INFJ action.


Yeah an INFP that exhibits more J traits is not the same as an INFJ. They have different Judging faculties. When an INFP exhibits J traits they are likely to be using Si and Te, whereas an INFJ would be using Ni and Fe. It is probable that you are an INFP that is comfortable with these lower functions.


----------



## pluto (Jun 2, 2009)

slowriot said:


> then the question is, if its taught to you by the world you live in to be more organized, does that make you a J? And I guess the simple answer to that would be no. That you "adapt" (I know this is not the right word Jung wise) in situations dont change what you are. And most of this world requires both P and J.
> 
> So if your functions and the way you think are INFP you are INFP. That you sometimes have to "act" in other types dont change what you are.
> 
> ...


This was an excellent post by slowriot, which I completely agree with. 

Pianopraze, I'm wondering if possibly your time in the military conditioned you to act more in a J manner, but maybe it's not your natural inclination. This is just an idea I'm throwing out for consideration, especially since it also left you with PTSD. On the other hand, if you originally were more J before your time in the army, then maybe this would not be as likely. However, if you are evenly split, then you may have J actions, but feel and think more like a P. I'm also following slowriots train of thought, and can relate to it, because I have experienced using functions that were not dominate for me, due to the necessity of certain situations. If you have a lot of J in you, then you can easily tap into and utilize that function for your actions. Sidewalk Balloonatic also makes an excellent point above.

Maybe instead of trying to nail it down to one function, perhaps you could consider yourself to be an INFx. I often wonder about myself the same way you wondering. I usually test as either 50/50--T/F, or as slightly more T, but I honestly think I gravitate more to F in many ways, and the more I read these boards and research types, the more I think I'm less T than my results indicate. In contrast to you, I think I both act more T, and test that way too. But I think I embrace my F function more and use it to tap into imagination, mysticism, my artistic side, and my personal values and strong identity...something which Ts typically have no interest in, and for that reason I sometimes find the T part of me leaves too much to be desired, with only hard facts and knowledge, intellect (which I intentionally shun), cold logic, science, tangibles, and evidence...blah!!...it becomes utterly boring to me at times. Yet at the same time, a few of the descriptions I read about F make me say, "No, that is definitely not me". It's can be confusing, huh?

Well pianopraze, I have read lots of your posts, and all I can say is that whoever you are, there is something about you that I like. I also love your avatar. It melts me every time I see it.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

pluto said:


> This was an excellent post by slowriot, which I completely agree with.
> 
> Pianopraze, I'm wondering if possibly your time in the military conditioned you to act more in a J manner, but maybe it's not your natural inclination. This is just an idea I'm throwing out for consideration, especially since it also left you with PTSD. On the other hand, if you originally were more J before your time in the army, then maybe this would not be as likely. However, if you are evenly split, then you may have J actions, but feel and think more like a P. I'm also following slowriots train of thought, and can relate to it, because I have experienced using functions that were not dominate for me, due to the necessity of certain situations. If you have a lot of J in you, then you can easily tap into and utilize that function for your actions. Sidewalk Balloonatic also makes an excellent point above.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much :blushed:
I am almost 50/50 split. The more I observe my actions (especially my speech) the more J I see I really am. But I am also definitely P... most people here on the board "feel/think" I am a P... and that is the way I relate artistically to the world. It is confusing...


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

"As an extreme example, some INFJs *report experiences of a psychic nature*, such as getting strong feelings about there being a problem with a loved one, and discovering later that they were in a car accident. *This is the sort of thing that other types may scorn and scoff at, and the INFJ themself does not really understand their intuition at a level which can be verbalized. * Consequently, most INFJs are protective of their inner selves, sharing only what they choose to share when they choose to share it. They are deep, complex individuals, who are *quite private and typically difficult to understand*. INFJs hold back part of themselves, and can be secretive."

Yeah man, I'd definitely say you are an INFJ. :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Marino said:


> "As an extreme example, some INFJs *report experiences of a psychic nature*, such as getting strong feelings about there being a problem with a loved one, and discovering later that they were in a car accident. *This is the sort of thing that other types may scorn and scoff at, and the INFJ themself does not really understand their intuition at a level which can be verbalized. * Consequently, most INFJs are protective of their inner selves, sharing only what they choose to share when they choose to share it. They are deep, complex individuals, who are *quite private and typically difficult to understand*. INFJs hold back part of themselves, and can be secretive."
> 
> Yeah man, I'd definitely say you are an INFJ. :happy:


Thank you Marino


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that alone isn't a guarantee of INFJ. I score very high on J and have never had confusion over that letter, but I don't have the stereotypical psychic experiences commonly attributed to INFJs. My maternal grandmother, on the other hand, is an unequivocal INFP and frequently reports those kinds of experiences.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> Well, that alone isn't a guarantee of INFJ. I score very high on J and have never had confusion over that letter, but I don't have the stereotypical psychic experiences commonly attributed to INFJs. My maternal grandmother, on the other hand, is an unequivocal INFP and frequently reports those kinds of experiences.


I am so confused because how I think I think, and how I think I act are P... but when I examine how I ACTUALLY think and ACTUALLY act it is J... I am very confused.

The examples from the link Psilo posted show it very well. I fit all the J in my actions... but I do not identify with any of the J list on the tests.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

That is an interesting conundrum. I can't really offer too much insight on those particulars. I can explain some of the personal differences between how I act and think compared to the couple of other INFPs in my family, but as far as deciding for one's own self on a type, all my initial experiences were geared toward whether I was T or F instead of the last letter.

Regardless of whether you figure it out or not, though, you seem like a pretty cool person either way. :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

kdm1984 said:


> That is an interesting conundrum. I can't really offer too much insight on those particulars. I can explain some of the personal differences between how I act and think compared to the couple of other INFPs in my family, but as far as deciding for one's own self on a type, all my initial experiences were geared toward whether I was T or F instead of the last letter.
> 
> Regardless of whether you figure it out or not, though, you seem like a pretty cool person either way. :happy:


Thank you very much :happy:
I just think I'm almost 50/50 P/J. It still distresses me a little because I don't understand. I like what Psilo said....



Psilo said:


> Exactly, don't worry too much about your type. If two describe you somewhat but neither completely than that's okay. The system is for vague understanding of people, not pigeonholing.
> 
> Also, Fi can be indistinguishable from Fe if your values align with the Fe mindset. Coupled with a mature inferior Te and you could come out with an INFP mindset/ INFJ action.
> 
> Then again, trauma can heighten anyone's Fi. If you were already borderline, your PTSD could sway you to seem more INFP..


I don't quite understand everything she said, but I like it because it sounds like a solid answer.... :crazy:

And my PTSD has me all screwed up... but having PTSD might show I'm more P than J... and the loop goes back to the beginning... :crying:


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

> I don't quite understand everything she said, but I like it because it sounds like a solid answer....


Sorry. :happy:

INFPs work on the basis of internal values. Things that are right and virtuous because something in your life made you develop that value. Things like "It's wrong to hurt people" or "It's good to bake delicious cakes for Psilo" as basic examples. If your values coincide with the INFJ's actions, then you will come out acting as an INFJ but are an INFP as MBTI measures cognition not action. If you think you must act like an INFJ to resolve inner conflict basically. 

On the other hand, you've had a traumatic experience. Trauma can result in INFP mentalities and heightened awareness of inner feelings and values in people who are usually other types. 

It's a fine line and can be hard to distinguish without serious introspection. Look around forums or the internet for descriptions of the differences between Extroverted / Introverted Intuition and E/I Feeling. One should sound more natural to the way you think.


----------

